# paphiopedilum thaianum



## Hakone (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello,:rollhappy:

I have through to exchange get one paph. thaianum. These plants comes from Thailand but however which area?. Have you a photo of it?


----------



## ORG (Nov 26, 2007)

Dear Hakone,
here a picture of Paph. thaianum, really a very nice tiny species







Best greetings

OLaf


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 27, 2007)

what a cutie!


----------



## Roth (Nov 27, 2007)

Phang Nga province.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll take it!


----------



## Hakone (Nov 27, 2007)

NYEric said:


> I'll take it!



Hello Eric,

Paph. thaianum sees similar as Paph. niveum x delenatii, although thaianum is registered . I has the impression that thaianum not-naturally a hybrid it :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, it seems similar. Maybe it is not legal here?


----------



## ORG (Nov 27, 2007)

It is *really a new species.*
The plant is so different to all other species but also the small flower.
Here you can find the picture of *Deception II*, the cross between _delenatii _and _niveum_.

http://www.orchidehuset.se/images/Paphiopedilum Deception II.jpg

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/1028147589030189236FbkgUJHjRb

http://www.orchidehuset.se/images/Paphiopedilum niveum x delenatti.jpg

Bestr greetings

Olaf


----------



## Hakone (Nov 28, 2007)

ORG said:


> It is *really a new species.*
> The plant is so different to all other species but also the small flower.
> Here you can find the picture of *Deception II*, the cross between _delenatii _and _niveum_.
> 
> ...




Hello Olaf,

thank you, please regard the photo, what you hold of it?. The photo originate from Thailand :wink:

http://www.apodagis.com/Orchids/Species/Paph/sp_aff_niveum.htm


----------



## ORG (Nov 28, 2007)

It is really an interesting clone of _Paph. thaianum_ with the typical inside maculated lip and the typical plant. It would be interesting to know the dimensions of the flower and the plant.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Hakone (Nov 28, 2007)

ORG said:


> It is really an interesting clone of _Paph. thaianum_ with the typical inside maculated lip and the typical plant. It would be interesting to know the dimensions of the flower and the plant.
> 
> Best greetings
> 
> Olaf



Hello Olaf,
Paph. thaianum has many different clones?. Unbelievably….:clap:

http://www.paphiopedilum.pl/storczyki/obrazki/paphthaianum/thaianum_7.jpg

http://web.guestbook.com.tw/b7/view...caplants&sid=721ceacb8bfec06d43d4f818470a3737


http://tsyen.com/flower.htm

http://x4.net.vnu.edu.tw/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/topic.cgi?forum=62&topic=2638&start=165&show=0

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/max999-orchids/article?mid=445&prev=483&next=409&l=f&fid=9

http://192.192.42.4/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/topic.cgi?forum=62&topic=2640

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/paphio/kansyou-27.html

http://192.192.42.4/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/topic.cgi?forum=62&topic=2638&replynum=45&show=


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanx for the interesting and tasty links!


----------

